# Fining agents for SP



## PPBart (Aug 15, 2010)

I know the recipe recommends Sparkaloid, but I'm sure some of you have tried other fining agents. Personally, I've had mixed opinions about Sparkaloid in past applications (but have not used it in SP so far) -- it seems to produce very fine lees which settle out very slowly (over several weeks/months).

What about bentonite? Any experience with that agent in SP?

My first batch of SP is clearing nicely in carboy without any added fining agent -- but I might lose patience before it gets totally clear and decide to give it some aid.

Second batch is foaming aggressively in primary, SG now at ~1.06 so I'll do the final additions tomorrow. I've got ReaLemon for two more batches ready to go...


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 15, 2010)

Tom will tell you.......patience alone will do it


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 15, 2010)

I used super kleere on both of mine. The first one still took a good week and the second one was nearly clear in 12 hours. I had little patience on this one as I had Julie on my back. Yes they will clear on their own!


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 15, 2010)

I didn't use any for mine and everything seemed to fall out okay. I still get some light sediment but for bottleing after 2 1/2 months that's to be expected especially since I added additional lemon to give it more flavor.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 15, 2010)

Degassing and sparkelloid worked very fast with mine. I'm not a big fan of bentonite. Sparkelloid is a breeze and has done me fine.


----------



## contactme_11 (Aug 16, 2010)

bentonite works amazing for s.p.


----------

